# Recommended breeders in the Southern California area



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Check this out Orange Empire Dog Club - Breeders Directory - Golden Retrievers

I only know the one breeder My-Magical Goldens and I am not sure if she is still breeding. We had 3 goldens in the past from her and they were great. Be sure to check clearances on all breeders.

In Sylmar, CA is Sunbeam Goldens Our Gambler is from Cathie and she has beautiful dogs and does all clearances.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

So, no matter what breeder you work with, you are looking for girls who would be coming in to season and bred from the beginning of February onward.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe that Nancy Chadwick might have a pup that could work for you. Chadwicks Golden Retrievers.

Good Luck


----------



## CW McL (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've put out a bunch of emails to recommended breeders so we will see what comes back. I know that it's still very early to be asking about upcoming litters but my fingers are crossed that being on lists will work out. If anyone has other suggestions of breeders that haven't been mentioned please let me know.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

There are a ton in Southern California, I'm just not sure who is planning breedings in that particular time frame. I will be at a show this weekend and can ask around to see if people are planning any breedings in a few months and update next week.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

CW McL said:


> Thanks everyone. I've put out a bunch of emails to recommended breeders so we will see what comes back. I know that it's still very early to be asking about upcoming litters but my fingers are crossed that being on lists will work out. If anyone has other suggestions of breeders that haven't been mentioned please let me know.


Actually it is great to start looking sooner rather than latter as a lot of breeders may have full lists of folks waiting for puppies before the breeding ever takes place. Also, the higher you are on the list the more likely you will be to get a puppy because you never know how many there will be and what the boy/girl count will be.


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

CW McL said:


> I am hoping to get some help to find a quality breeder in the Southern California area. I live in the Inland Empire, so breeders in Southern California would be convenient, but I would be willing to work with a breeder from California, Nevada, or Arizona.
> 
> I'm looking for a male puppy with a darker golden color, not an English Cream color. I would also like to have the puppy to come from lines where the adults grow to about 70 pounds with proper diet and exercise. I'd prefer to not have the dog be bigger than that.
> 
> ...


 
I highly recommend our breeder who has a litter coming. Her website is
www.cantanogoldens.com. 

Our pup is potty trained. No accidents since the day we brought him home. The daddy is a therapy dog. Our pup is so sweet, loving, calm, so easy to train. He's sleeping by my chair right now. He loves to be brushed. He knows where his brush is and knows where he goes to be brushed (my ottoman). I brush him twice a day for an hour while watching TV. He's not crated or in a pen - that only lasted 2 weeks. He hits the pads and goes outside. (I do have baby gates up for the living room/dining room/family room/stairs.) He's a gem, a gift, and we can't believe how blessed we are that he is so EASY! He actually wants to go find a quiet spot to sleep (loves the garage) and will hit the pads in there too. We were first to pick a male and she helped us with picking and she was so incredible spot on! Her husband knew everything about the pups too. She said he was like his dad, we met his dad, and he is just like his dad. Very laid back and cuddling and loving. And he's beautiful! Light coat just adorable. We can't go anywhere with him without massive attention. And he just loves it all, loves the attention, lets everyone pet him, espeically little kids. He could totally be a therapy dog. He doesn't lick, doesn't bark, just looks up with his snout and let's everyone pet him. He's very special. We took him to an outdoor mall after that horrible shooting and he seemed to lighten everyone up, young kids, teenagers, adults, just all enjoyed petting him. For some reason, he loved the lil toddlers, especially if they were a lil afraid. From what the breeder says, he's just like his dad. 

Hope that helped. Don't get me started on talking about my pup...lol..I can't stop LOL :wavey:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

CleosMom said:


> I highly recommend our breeder who has a litter coming. Her website is
> www.cantanogoldens.com.


I think that there are some red flags with Catano Goldens and the OP needs to be aware and diligent in his research. Did you misspell the kennel name, as I could only find Catano. 

Their current litter:
Sire: Catano's Emperor Maximilia
K9data: http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=468503&type=hip
OFA: http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=958151#animal
While he himself has all of his clearances as recommended by the GRCA, the clearance history of his ancestors is very spotty with numerous dogs without clearances. You want breadth and depth of clearances, that is not present here. 

Dam: Catano's Hyacinth Bouquet
K9data: http://k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=466671&type=hip
OFA: http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1509134#animal
This girl has no hip or elbow clearances and again her pedigree for clearances is spotty at best. Keep looking. There have been many good resources posted in this thread. Please continue your search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I find it odd that they would link to health clearances from their website but not have hips and elbows done. Catano's Hyacinth Bouquet is old enough to have final clearances so the lack of clearances in the OFA database either means they weren't done or she failed both hips and elbows and they did not release the abnormal results. Neither of those is a good thing. 

I agree that the health clearances in the pedigrees are very spotty. I also think they are significantly overcharging for their puppies. $2000 for a puppy out of parents with spotty clearances in their pedigree and no titles on the parents is WAY too much for Southern California. For $2000 both parents should be finished AKC champions. 

I have no doubt that CleosMom loves her puppy, but looking at the hard facts on this litter I think you can do better.


----------



## CW McL (Dec 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> There are a ton in Southern California, I'm just not sure who is planning breedings in that particular time frame. I will be at a show this weekend and can ask around to see if people are planning any breedings in a few months and update next week.


Did you hear of anyone planning breedings? Thanks for asking around!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would contact Calico Goldens and Premiere Goldens. They are located near you, have beautiful dogs and I think have breedings planned this year. I would email them (just google the names to find the websites) and find out details.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

Cathie Turner of Sunbeam Golden Retrievers in Sylmar is planning an upcoming breeding. We are getting a puppy from her from her present litter. I have heard nothing but good things about her and she has been good to work with thus far. I would highly recommend her based on my research and experience.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Our fur child Gambler is from Cathie Turner and our Emmy was also from Cathy. She is wonderful and her dogs are great too!!!! Who are going to be the parents of your puppy??


Tazbom said:


> Cathie Turner of Sunbeam Golden Retrievers in Sylmar is planning an upcoming breeding. We are getting a puppy from her from her present litter. I have heard nothing but good things about her and she has been good to work with thus far. I would highly recommend her based on my research and experience.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

The dam is Cathie's Sunbeam's New York Steight of Mind (Liza) and the sire is Sharon Shilkoff's Sunjoie 'N Woodland Anyway U Slice It (Cutter).


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OOOOOOOO a nice match. My boy is out of Sunbeams Command Performance and Sunbeam Toasty Five and Dime.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you know either the sire or dam? They turned seven weeks a couple of days ago and we are so looking forward to getting a new family member!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Tazbom said:


> The dam is Cathie's Sunbeam's New York Steight of Mind (Liza) and the sire is Sharon Shilkoff's Sunjoie 'N Woodland Anyway U Slice It (Cutter).


Oh! I'm interested in this! I was seriously considering getting the male pick from the Liza x Cutter litter, but decided instead on this guy. I think Cutter is a stunning dog, though not many people in SoCal know him. Please tell me about your puppy!

This litter is an experiment for Cathie. She does very careful line breeding. It's very unusual for her to breed to a complete outcross like Cutter.

Cutter is a moderately built dog -- not real big, not particularly big-boned -- and he's quite athletic. He has a great head. Liza has a nice structure but not the best head. So I'm very interested in seeing how those puppies turn out. I think you're going to like your pup.

Are you getting a boy or girl?


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

We are getting a boy. We saw them last Sunday and they all are handsome and great fun. They are tentatively ready to go home in a few days. We are very excited. If I could figure out a way to post their photos I would.:wavey:


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

What about Essex Golden Retrievers? She is in Lodi, which is a drive but if you're inland it may not be as far. 

She has a breeding coming up in February. It is an English cream with a darker golden. I know she keeps her dogs to standard size (under 70 pounds for a female).

We have a pup from her kennel. She's nine months old now and a grand dog.


----------



## mypuppyfromcantanodied (Sep 10, 2013)

*My puppy from Cantano died. My Vet was Montrose Pet hospital.*

9 days after i purchased my pup, i had to put him down.
Montrose Pet hospital has all my papper work.
i have a warranty from Cantano goldens...but they won't call me back.

What recourse do I have?

This occurred in April. I just finally payed off my hospital bill.
2k for Xavier (my dog)
hundreds in vet bills. 

I loved that little dog but the breeder said the congential kidney failure didn't exist...when my vet says it did. sigh.

Been months of mourning... 

Sam





CarolinaCasey said:


> I think that there are some red flags with Catano Goldens and the OP needs to be aware and diligent in his research. Did you misspell the kennel name, as I could only find Catano.
> 
> Their current litter:
> Sire: Catano's Emperor Maximilia
> ...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry for the loss of your puppy. This may help-California does have a lemon law:

https://www.avma.org/Advocacy/StateAndLocal/Pages/pet-lemon-laws.aspx

Was there a reason you put the puppy down rather than returning it to the breeder, or working with the breeder? I know that if one of my puppy buyers put a puppy down without letting me take it to my vet for a second opinion, I would be very upset.

Oh, and you will probably get more responses if you start your own thread.


----------

